# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  skin decimated from coming off steroids

## Rockin Z28

my skin has always been a problem since i staretd cycling about 2 years ago..my first 2 cycles my skin was very clear on cycle but would get beaten up pretty bad pct..this last cycle (my longest) which was about 9 months in duration messed my skin up really good..mega loading b5 and using astringest helped quite ab it but it was still very bad..now that i have come off completely my skin is the worst its ever been primarily on my back..i use dawn dishwashing soap and scrub in the shower twice a day..i have been off for about 2 months now and took a proper pct, from previous cycles my skin started to return to normal after about 6-7 months..do i just have to wait it out??

----------


## oscarjones

I would say Accutane. Others advise against it because of the possible sides and long-term effects... but I would rather live with clear skin.

----------


## oscarjones

Hazard made a good thread on it.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...e#.TlvdvjuiJg4

----------


## Rockin Z28

for reference..this is how bad it is

----------


## gym_junki

Fvkn hell, I have what you have now but just on my shoulders, I would first try antibiotics if that doesn't work ur last option is accutaine

----------


## east coast 13

i had exactly what u have from just tribulus ,i went on holliday in spain for 2 weeks and now im clear you can see nothing and that is just from the sun and swimming.....hope that will help good luck

----------


## brad1986

i have the same thing and i was told to use selsun blue shampoo. Dont ask me how it works but a week after using it it all went away

----------


## WhiteTiger

Whats the main cause of this? Too much Testosterone , Aromazitation, or what??? My left shoulder looked like that at the end of my last cycle, and got worse during PCT, almost three months now and it is starting to go away.

----------


## Richie83

What you have is either Papules or Acne Fulminans - it's hard to tell exactly without looking at the skin properly. I included Acne Fulminans as this is common for steroid users as it is mainly found in men going through hormonal changes (ie puberty up until 30years). It can take a long time for this to go away, and Roaccutane is what is typically prescribed to treat this. Antibiotics are great for Papules but for the amount of acne you have, you will need something stronger.

If they prescribe antibiotics get a second opinion. 

The havoc Accutane plays on your liver is huge, so after a long term cycle like yours you will need to be very upfront with your dermotoligst so they can properly monitor your health.

----------


## Far from massive

Blood work would be the smart thing to do. That way if the cause is a hormonal imbalance you can treat the cause of the acne as well as the acne, instead of just treating the acne.

----------

